# Z gentoo x86_64 na x86

## Serchio

Witam,

Na forum był temat związany z migracją z gentoo x86_64 na x86 ale za cholerę nie mogę go znaleźć.

Pamięta ktoś jak nazywał się ten temat lub może zarzucić linkiem?

Dzięki za pomoc

----------

## unK

Najlepsze (najprostsze) wyjście to ponowna instalacja.

----------

## dziadu

AFAIK to nie jest możliwe. Musisz zainstalować system na nowo. Sorry

Skopiuj gdzieś swoje configi, etc. Tak czy siak musiałbyś wszystko przekompilować.

----------

## SlashBeast

Z ciekawosci zapytam, co Cie boli w amd64 ze na x86 wracasz?

----------

## Serchio

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Z ciekawosci zapytam, co Cie boli w amd64 ze na x86 wracasz?

 

To mnie boli: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-482731.html

----------

## SlashBeast

Mnie tez, sam mam w planach powrot na x86 + PAE ale... juz tyle czasu uzywam amd64...

----------

## Serchio

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Mnie tez, sam mam w planach powrot na x86 + PAE ale... juz tyle czasu uzywam amd64...

 

Ja też sporo czasu używam amd64 i dlatego bardzo powoli zbieram się do stawiania x86...

Cieszy mnie chociaż fakt, że system przestał mi się wieszać, bo nvidia w końcu naprawiła buga w swoich sterach  :Smile: 

----------

